# Insert Boring Bar



## jbolt (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a job that has a precision fit 4.5" inside a 2" tube. The only boring bar I had that was rigid enough is a 1-1/4" shank bar that uses #4 size CCMT inserts and I only have roughing inserts in that size. Additionally the boring bar fills most of the ID of the tube and it would load up with chips quickly slowing the process.

I looked for a 1" shank boring bar that would take #3 size CCGT inserts but could not find one so I rolled my own made from some 1" CRS I had in the bin. 

I modeled it is Solidworks and machined it on the CNC mill.


----------



## DrAsus (Mar 5, 2017)

That's awesome. Great job!

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 7, 2017)

Great work. That geometry wasn't easy. I sure like the look of it.


----------

